# Heart wings and head bobbing?



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Rocko's sitting outside of his cage with me right now. He's got heart wings going on while he sings, and he's bobbing his head. Not the normal, slow head bob. I mean it looks like he's nodding his head "yes" lol.

Is this courtship behavior? I know the heart wings is, but I can't say I've ever seen him bob his head like this.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i think it means he's just happy


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Maverick does this when he's happy too.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It courtship behavior...he thinks you're a pretty girl cockatiel and is trying to attract you. Wait til he head bobs on your head lol


----------



## garynmonica (Mar 28, 2013)

Yea He is courting you, Frisbee does this with me and recently started banging the side of my head with his beak... Nothin says lovin like a slight concussion....LOL!!!!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Lol he is courting you l!
I have to admit, it's pretty intersting to watch


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Haha! I suspected as much. Wouldn't be the first time he's tried to make a move


----------



## caniche4 (Mar 17, 2013)

garynmonica said:


> Yea He is courting you, Frisbee does this with me and recently started banging the side of my head with his beak... Nothin says lovin like a slight concussion....LOL!!!!


That cracked me up!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I love watching courting males, so funny lol.


----------

